# Trollmaster pro 2 vs. ConTrollKing



## Iceman_86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Im looking into a throttle control and I read up on both controllers and they both seem to have pretty good reviews with a few problems with both brands. Just wondering if I could get some input from anybody on which you think would be better. It will be put on an 8 hp honda classic 4 stroke. Any feed back would be great.:T


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Check Cabelas they have the controlKing on closeout for 129.00 for
hondas only I believe. Heck of a price no matter which way you look at
it.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Sorry, can't offer input on the Controllking. I absolutely love the Pro2.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

OhYeah seems to like his Controllking. See the kicker steering thread a little down.


----------



## Iceman_86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Problem with getting it at cabelas is I have $400 in gift cards to bass pro. Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The original owner of TrollMaster (Bill), sold the company. His customer service was top notch, as was his product. Since he sold the company, I haven't heard much positive feedback of the product. I know two guys that have had nothing but trouble with the 'newer' units. They've sent the units back for repairs multiple times, only to receive the unit back, and it still didn't work. My TrollMaster is one of the older ones. I installed it in '06, and I've never had a single problem with it.

If I was to buy a new one, I'd certainly take a long look at the Control King.


----------



## Iceman_86 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you. I think i read somewhere else about controllking being the original. It may be looking that way anyways because bass pro has the controllking but no troll master. BUT, they said they carry marine tech products ( makers of trollmaster)? Kinda odd. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Marine Tech makes the Troll Masters now. Not sure who was the 'original' maker of the device, but I had my TrollMaster for a few years before I heard of the Control King. Control King used to claim their units were waterproof, but I can't find that info on their website.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I've had both. I had a Trollmaster for several years until it crapped out, sent it back in for repair and received it back and it didn't work, called and he sold me a new servo and it still didn't work. I bought the ControlKing on sale. The differences are that the red power wire and ground hooks up at the back of the boat with the CK, front of the boat with the TM. TM has a lot finer speed adjustment (2 dials) than the CK. The TM control box detaches from the wiring harness where the CK control box is fixed to the wiring harness. I always had trouble with the TM, probably from interference from other electronics on the boat, definitely the livewell, where the servo would speed up and slow down, however, I've caught more than one fish while it was doing that, lol. I've eliminated that problem by using a lawnmower battery to power the CK, so I can't comment if that problem is specific to the TM. In summary, I really like the finer adjustments of the TM but if I can't get the damn thing to work, it really doesn't do me any good. I used the CK all last year and did fine with it. 

MikeC


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Had an 07 Trollmaster, the dial type not digital, and it worked well. Sold the boat that it was on. Rigged the new to me boat with a ControlKing and have had a full year with no problems. I got it on sale at Cabellas for my 9.9Mercury. I have it wired direct to my trolling battery and have had no interference issues. I also bent some thin sheet metal to make a holder for the controller, and can put it anywhere on the boat. 

GR
Eyes On Charters


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've got the troll master pro for my 6 hp nissan 4 stroke around 4+ years ago.Cabelas was out of them at the time, so I ordered it directly from the manufacturer.That is the best upgrade to my boat and not a single issue with it.Turn the power on,drop kicker down,hook up connector bracket,start kicker,slap in gear,raise the tiller handle,Then head to the helm, click on, and that's all she wrote.I can't stop when my boards are out,so I just hit the idle button when fighting a decent eye.When in the boat,click idle again to resume the speed you last had it set.
You'll have total precision for your trolling speed.Just a simple knob to turn to adjust it to wind/wave conditions and weight of the passengers. It saved a ton of back breaking work of walking to the backend and constantly adjust the tiller handle.They say if you need replacement parts like servos,then you can easily hit your nearby rc hobby store. As far as waterproof,I've fished in a lot of rain and never had any trouble with it.

I'm not sure about the control king.Same principal,just different name.

For the serious troller,either of those 2 controllers are worth it.


----------

